# My New Baby



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Has a wonderful nature

Its a Tabby/Tortie


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So cute!:thumbup:


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks still having trouble thinking of name for her any ideas?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :idea: we need more pics


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww she is beautiful How about Tia


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

tia sounds nice ill try to get some more pictures


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Whatever you decide to name her she is a beautiful kitten


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I like Misty  but then we had a lovely lady called that so


----------



## MrLeady (Sep 5, 2010)

aaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

when i woke up this morning the name amy came to mind


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Merenwenrago said:


> when i woke up this morning the name amy came to mind


:thumbup: Like it


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

her name is amy now  after thinking about it


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: love it


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Pictures of Amy playing on scratch post


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she is so cute!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hehe, she's made it to the top :laugh: x


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahhh Amy is lovely and a great name too :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Love the pics of her :thumbup:


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks i'm glad i found her 

need to buy myself a camera instead of using my phones one (only has 3 megapixels)


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Heres her surfing the petforums


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

He can join pf now  x


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

sorry, missed this, shes really sweet. and loves pet forums too, ive got a pic of harry on my hubbys lap looking at the web.
michelle xx


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> sorry, missed this, shes really sweet. and loves pet forums too, ive got a pic of harry on my hubbys lap looking at the web.
> michelle xx


Thanks could you post the pic of him surfing the web would like to see it


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ahh she is soooooo sweet isnt she,
heres harrys picture you asked for, hes on springer spaniel site,
michelle xx








.








.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

quite cute pictures of him surfing


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Another picture of her sleeping


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Amy's first day in whole house.

Was a bit blury since she moves all the time . We also had her in garden for hour today but forgot to take pictures with my camera.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

lovely, little sweetheart.
looks like a little mischief,
michelle x


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

yep its a little monkey 

we taking her outside everyday now

accidently stepped on her ball today and broke it  (lucky got 3 spares)


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Just a few more pictures i took. Seems her colour changes depending on the light .


----------

